# How can I tell if these bushings fit my router?



## peacefrog (Sep 10, 2007)

These bushings are on sale at Woodcraft. How can I tell if they'll fit my Craftsman 17543 router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi peacefrog

From the Woodcraft web page ▼
"Fits all routers with Porter-Cable style sub-bases."
1 3/16 " size,to make sure get your ruler out to make sure but they should.







peacefrog said:


> These bushings are on sale at Woodcraft. How can I tell if they'll fit my Craftsman 17543 router.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

peacefrog said:


> These bushings are on sale at Woodcraft. How can I tell if they'll fit my Craftsman 17543 router.


They fit my new Cman router John. 

Corey


----------

